# Attaching driftwood to aquarium glass



## bk10 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a piece of driftwood that I would to elevate near the top of my aquarium. The idea is to grow epiphytes along the branch near the surface of the water. To do this I will need to attach the driftwood to the aquarium glass in some way. The back end is sawn flat so I was thinking that there must be some kind of chaulk-like adhesive that I can use that would be aquarium safe but semi-permanent (I may want to rescape later). Also the tank is up and running so if it can work on wet surfaces that would be a plus. Thanks!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Why not glue suction cups to the wood?


----------



## wpgfish (Nov 24, 2011)

id go with the suction cups and if your planing on growing somthing on it you could ziptie the suction cups


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Alyssa said:


> Why not glue suction cups to the wood?


That's a good idea or maybe just use aquarium silicone and see how that holds.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

GE silicone 1 is aquarium safe and would work great


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

You could also use neodynium magnets coated in aquarium safe plastic. they can be sourced on the web from multiple vendors. Just be careful applying, you can shatter the glass very easily attaching them. Touch them both to the glass and then slide them near each other, dont let them snap to each other unless they are both already on the glass.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> That's a good idea or maybe just use aquarium silicone and see how that holds.


 
Silicone would certainly be the best option if the tank was not full already. Silcone doesn't cure under water.


----------

